# protective eye covering was torn off



## jeffscustomcage (Feb 16, 2010)

i have a catfish that the protective eye covering was torn off . i have been treating with melafix for 7 days. the eye is cloudng and has a red tint to it now. should i be treating with something else
local pet store said to treat with this


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Protective eye covering?"

Melafix, Pimafix, clean water and salt should do the trick. Antibiotics might help, but really, these simpler things should be plenty.


----------

